# Essex cat show pics



## Steverags

Here are my pics from the Essex cat show
Cat Planet - Essex Cat Club Show 2011 - Pictures by the Yummy Steve Stanton!

And the breed numbers
Cat Breeds in the UK


----------



## Guest

What gorgeous pic's 
I've recently been thinking of getting a maine coon...now i want one of every kitty in the pictures


----------



## Wendy1969

If you do decide on a Maine Coon, please PM me if you would like a few recommendations of 'reputable' breeders :thumbup:


----------



## carly87

Steve, I have to ask, is my girlie in there? There's no descriptions with the pics, so I'm not sure!


----------



## Steverags

Sorry Carly, with such a busy day I didn't get a pic of your girl, but when we see each other again I will definately get a few pics of her.


----------



## lymorelynn

And when did you become 'Yummy' 
Gorgeous pictures as always Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## Steverags

What do you mean when???? I've always been yummy....lol


----------



## lizzykaty

nice 2 see a pic of jack! and hobnob looks great 2!


----------



## Taylorbaby

brill pics!


----------



## carly87

Shame on you, Steve! How could you not take a picture of the best cat at the show!

My mum's still talking about Jack and Hobnob. You're lucky both of us didn't scoot off with a cat tucked in our pocket! Pity both boys were too big to fit...

Did I tell you that I managed to speak to Coral in the end and get her opinion on Tia?


----------



## Steverags

What was Corals opinion???


----------



## carly87

Too much nose and not enough width to the cheeks to balance her face. I do mostly agree with her, but am aiming to breed the open type faces, so as long as I'm careful, I'll be able to get the kittens from her that I want. Would have been nice to make her up to champion though. Well, I've got 1 CC from a show last year, so it's not a hopeless case, and she's only been to two other shows since, one of those being the Essex. I'm trying to get her into call at the moment though and kitten her before I show her again. Problem is that she hasn't stuck her bum in the air this season yet! Last good call was at Christmas.


----------



## Steverags

unlike our lot that have been right little floosies


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

wow lovely photos. I'm really smitten by Hazelsdolls Perequin and Acearas Sante. Acearas Sante is what breed?


----------



## Steverags

MaineCoonMommy said:


> wow lovely photos. I'm really smitten by Hazelsdolls Perequin and Acearas Sante. Acearas Sante is what breed?


He/she is a British Shorthair.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

Oooh okay, I thought it looked quite small and thought it was a different breed I was unfamiliar with. Pictures can be so deceiving. Cute little guy. Is yours in there?


----------



## carly87

I could do with Tia having a leaf out of their books!


----------



## Steverags

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Oooh okay, I thought it looked quite small and thought it was a different breed I was unfamiliar with. Pictures can be so deceiving. Cute little guy. Is yours in there?


I think the BSH is a kitten? there are 2 of ours there (photographers perogative.... )down the bottom, the grumpy looking Raggy (he was a happy boy really) and the one next too him in an exhibition penn.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

Steverags said:


> I think the BSH is a kitten? there are 2 of ours there (photographers perogative.... )down the bottom, the grumpy looking Raggy (he was a happy boy really) and the one next too him in an exhibition penn.


Hahaha, I didn't even think about it being a kitten :blink: , how silly am I? Aww, I saw your ones after you pointed them out, they are lovely. I'd love to go see a show, maybe after my classes are over for the summer-if there's anything going on at the time.


----------



## Steverags

Shows are all year round, depends where you are as too whether there is a GCCF show near by.


----------

